# what are my rights as a squatter



## katxx (15 Aug 2009)

can someone tell me what can happen to myself and my family if we enter a council property as a squatter? with no previous convictions or anti-social behviour is there a chance that the council in question will let us stay in the house if its been empty for a longtime and no one will except the house because of the area and bad reputation? and we are awaiting housing from them.


----------



## steve1234 (15 Aug 2009)

you have the right to remain silent..
i guess you'll spend the next year in court and be dumped off the housing list.


----------



## katxx (15 Aug 2009)

its a shame this country leaves my family no choice..between stupidly high private rents and moving every 6mnths when will i be able to have a settled enviroment for my children thats a basic human right not a privilage! shame your reply wasnt more constructive!


----------



## mathepac (15 Aug 2009)

Are you UK-based?


----------



## MandaC (15 Aug 2009)

I think you are expecting too much of people. I was not sure your question was real or a wind up?

Good way to get a house is to work.  I learned the hard way and have been doing so for the last 20 years.  It will be another 20 years before its paid for too.  

It has to be a wind up.  How is a house a basic human right.


----------



## mathepac (15 Aug 2009)

This is the second thread along the same lines by the same poster in the last couple of days. The previous thread has disappeared.


----------



## MandaC (15 Aug 2009)

It must be a wind up, so.


----------



## Purple (15 Aug 2009)

MandaC said:


> I think you are expecting too much of people. I was not sure your question was real or a wind up?
> 
> Good way to get a house is to work.  I learned the hard way and have been doing so for the last 20 years.  It will be another 20 years before its paid for too.
> 
> It has to be a wind up.  How is a house a basic human right.



Well said.


----------



## steve1234 (15 Aug 2009)

katxx said:


> its a shame this country leaves my family no choice..between stupidly high private rents and moving every 6mnths when will i be able to have a settled enviroment for my children thats a basic human right not a privilage! shame your reply wasnt more constructive!


I never said what i really feel was kinda holding back - whenever you do get your house as part of the condition you should be forced to do 40 hours community service a week to pay for it and if you dont do it then we'll set you up with a galvonised shed beside a skip or maybe a mudhut if you ask nicely. if its a wind up it worked. This nanny state has to come to an end. mmm thinking will i get banned for this comment...


----------



## banbha (16 Aug 2009)

I have just moved into a council house after 11 years on the waiting list. For 10 of those years I rented the same apartment, for the first couple of years getting rent allowance, and then paying the rent myself. I work full time (often difficult hours), am a single parent and have always paid my rent and bills on time. I do not feel entitled to my house, simply lucky to have it after years of paying high rents on a low income. Perhaps you should be patient, work hard, be a good tennant and give your children stability and not the trauma of constant moving, or even worse becoming squatters. If you are 'entitled' to a council house because of low income, then you will get one eventually, when it is your turn. 
And to steve1234, not everyone who is in a council house is a scrounger. I work hard, and the rent I pay is based on a differential system meaning it is based on the income I earn, and is over 1/5th of my weekly earnings.


----------



## MandaC (16 Aug 2009)

I think Steve's comments were more directed at the person who wanted to bypass the system and squat as opposed to genuine people who are on the Council Housing List.

I grew up in a Council House (parents eventually got the keys after 35 years of tenant purchase) and last thing I am is a scrounger.  To be honest though, I was shocked at the attitude of someone who seems to think the world owes them a living(and that people here were to offer them free advice, quick smart, on how to do so)


----------



## nuac (16 Aug 2009)

katxx - no housing authority will tolerate squatting.


----------



## Cat101 (16 Aug 2009)

katxx said:


> is there a chance that the council in question will let us stay in the house if its been empty for a longtime and no one will except the house because of the area and bad reputation? and we are awaiting housing from them.


 Have you tried talking to the council or you community welfare officer? Squatting isn't the best option, you will have no electricity or running water..not a great life for you or your family. and as mentioned above you will be taken off the housing list. Why do you move every 6 months?
You're intitled to rent allowance if you're on a housing list. Talk to your local CWO and get it sorted within the law.


----------



## Thirsty (18 Aug 2009)

> How is a house a basic human right


Article 27 of the UN Convention on the rights of the child - a child has the right to have a safe place to live.


----------



## csirl (18 Aug 2009)

Kildrought said:


> Article 27 of the UN Convention on the rights of the child - a child has the right to have a safe place to live.


 
Doesnt have to be a house.


----------



## Bronte (18 Aug 2009)

No one has been able to answer the OP's question would they be able to squat.  I don't how there would be a problem in getting ESB and water if you register.  I must admit in my youth I stayed with someone in a squat in London, it was all the rage, I even went once to break into a house in Elephant & Castle but didn't have the guts to do it, but we did buy a crowbar.  In the UK squatters had certain rights but the breaking and entering was the only illegal bit, but I'm not sure about that anymore.  

If council houses are being left idle isn't it better that someone is using and maintaining them?


----------



## MandaC (18 Aug 2009)

Is the OP's question even legal?

If squatting is illegal, should anyone on this board be assisting, bearing in mind that the site is ultimately Brendan's responsibility.


----------



## irishmoss (19 Aug 2009)

It's not stricly illegal [broken link removed]

More info here
[broken link removed]


----------



## Bronte (19 Aug 2009)

MandaC said:


> Is the OP's question even legal?
> 
> If squatting is illegal, should anyone on this board be assisting, bearing in mind that the site is ultimately Brendan's responsibility.


 
I don't think it's illegal but I'm not sure, I think it's how some people get adverse possession which is perfectly legal.


----------



## csirl (19 Aug 2009)

Bronte said:


> I don't think it's illegal but I'm not sure, I think it's how some people get adverse possession which is perfectly legal.


 
Trespassing is now a criminal offence. As is breaking and entry. The OP would be guilty of both if they undertook their proposed course of action.


----------



## Bronte (19 Aug 2009)

What about landlowners who use a bit of an unknown owner's field and eventually get adverse possession and thereby ownership?  Maybe this is different to squatting.


----------



## nuac (19 Aug 2009)

Squatting in a local authority house is unlawful.   If you are asked by a Gárda to leave and refuse you are liable to a fine and/or imprisonment.   See Section 20 of the Housing ( Miscellaneous Provisions ) Act 1997


----------



## Locke (19 Aug 2009)

Should this thread not be closed? It is obviously a wind up. Granted there is a discussion trying to break out, but should it not be on it's dedicated thread as opposed to one started by someone just looking to get a rise out of someone?


----------

